# Dog Food (Enhance 30/22 v. Native Level 3)



## br012310 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am looking for any feedback on these 2 brands of food. Which one have peeple been having better results from? Which one does everyone feel is a better feed?

Enhance 30/22 is going for about $48 per 40lb bag
Native Level 3 is going for about $41 per 40lb bag.

Any feedback between the 2 would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I switched about a year ago to level 3 Native. I had been feeding Pro Plan, but the dogs seem to prefer the Native better. I think there coats are nicer, and Native is also a sponsor of PF and Nahra. I like to support those who support me

Dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been feeding Enhance Enduarance with great results and feed half of what I did with Pro Plan Performance. Pro Athlete seems a bit hot for my labs but I know pointer people who love it. The new ingrediants for Endurance make it very digestable and my dogs look and perform awesome on it.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I run Native level 2 during the off season (4 months) and Level 3 during training/hunting season. My lab likes it, her coat looks great, and she has the energy to keep going all day.

That said, I've heard good things about Enhance, too.

I don't think you can go wrong with either of these foods.


----------

